# Duck Call



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is some of the wood ET gave me at the gathering as well as the insert he gave me. I think it's Monkey Poo...lol

Thanks, ET


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pod not poo...lol, sorry


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

For the record, I did not give anyone any Monkey Poo at the gathering. I was on my best behavior! I did give some Monkey PoD away, but that looks pretty light to be MP ? Could it be the pic ? I also gave away some Hickory? Anyway, the call looks great and I know it sounds great.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It may be hickory, I got with Rick @ Echo and he is sending more. That is the sound I was looking for.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well, since you're all set up for 5/8 bore, you're in business !
Post up a MP3 or WMV of you running that bad boy. 

Is it a single reed or double reed?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Single

This ain't my best work, the wife is yelling at me to stop....lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL....MY GOD !!!! I don't blame her....:tongue: 


and... to paraphrase Lloyd Bentsen..." That ain't Monkey Pod...I KNOW Monkey Pod and that ain't no Monkey Pod" :wink: Good lookin' Hickory, though..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good my friend!

I was one of you guys could build a trout/redfish call


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Since we are on the subject of duck calls. Question for ET or other. ET was very generous at the Expo we had and gave me a couple of blanks for making a duck call and the reeds also to go with them. I was going to make one this weekend, but was short one thing and I gave up until now. I don't have any instructions on how to make the things. Do you have any kind of instructions on what is needed to make one such as length, size of hole and any other info needed. Does anyone have any instructions on what is needed? I guess I could go by the call ET gave me also, but would like to see something in documentation if possible on making one if possible.

Also, are you finishing the insides at all? Or just drilling smooth.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKGCALL2_ins.pdf

Slip...here's PSIs tutorial on making a duck call.. Not in my venue so I aint no help...but there are some first class DC makers on here..Mebbe one will chime in..






here's a few youtubes on quacker calls as well.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Tort, that is what I needed. I think. Would be my first duck call, but some of these call experts made me just want to give one a try. Theirs look so good, it has inspired me to try it out.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

If I gave you a poly insert, it's a 5/8 bore. Just drill the barrel blank all the way through at 5/8. I dip my calls at least 3 times in Spar Urethane, and when completely dry (takes forever in the garage these days) I ream them back out with the same bit, but by hand, for about two inches on the stopper end. I start with a 4 inch blank, but usually end up with a 3 inch call give or take a bit.

I actually put together a doc on getting started with duck calls, but I can't get my free web site set up on Yahoo/ATT/Geocities so I don't have a place to post it. Working on it. 

Just start turning that thing till it looks good to you, then stop. (complicated huh !) I do recommend you leave a good bit of wood on the stopper end so it won't split as easy, that also makes a good place to but a lanyard groove if you don't use a band. Oh yea, we need pics when you're done, and a sound file will get you big extra credits. 

Go for it!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks ET. Don't think I will be able to use it when finished though. My wife already took the one you gave me and hid it from me. Not really, I'm kiddin, she just barred me from the house with it. I think I will give it a go soon, but this weekend looks pretty booked up so far. My niece is getting married and I will be in galvbays neighborhood this weekend with wedding stuff and the next weekend again with the actual wedding. Oh well, if I can get the time, I am going to try one out. Sure my design will not be near as pretty as you guys have mastered but still a quick project. I am getting ready to start another larger project soon. I am getting itchey to turn something large. My neighbor is going on vacation in next few weeks and maybe will cut one of his trees down and maybe he won't notice. It was the poly insert you gave me ET.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Had to wait till I got home to listen to Profish, cubicles at work.









Anyway, I'd say there are some ducks in serious trouble this year !
You have a heck of a feeding chuckle Profish, it's awsome!

Whos' next ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have a little private house on 110 acre lake in East Texas. When I call, the ducks come running. I don't know if its the calling or my wife running to go feed them...lol

I like to listen to them, it helps mimic the Sound. I still have alot
of work to do on my calling....lol


----------

